# What is happening to APS



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

Not having a go at anyone in particular, but the noob factor is driving me crazy...

Seems the people with all the knowledge have gone and taken their knowledge with them...

Seems a post count means more than actual experience these days, sometimes at the expence of common sense...

No one knows how to use the seach function, guess its easier to ask stupid questions and bump them 30 times in an hour

Well thats my rant..


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

So was there a particular peice of knowledge that you're wanting to obtain ?


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep, i've been sitting here for the last 20 minutes thinking the same thing. I can't learn a damn thing from this site anymore as all the experienced ones are either gone, or rarely come here. Now we're left with 12-14 year olds trying to sound like experts by calling their 1 pet snake by it's scientific name.

God, i'm depressed!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Yep, i've been sitting here for the last 20 minutes thinking the same thing. I can't learn a damn thing from this site anymore as all the experienced ones are gone. Now we're left with 12-14 year olds trying to sound like experts by calling their 1 pet snake by it's scientific name.
> 
> God, i'm depressed!



I know where your coming from


----------



## Magpie (Apr 21, 2008)

It's school holidays.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad its not only me.
We hardly ever see posts from the real knowledgeable folk anymore, i just think it such a shame. 

Seeing the same posts everyday like:
Should i cross breed this to that.
How big will my new snake grow.

Its driving me crazy.


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Yep, i've been sitting here for the last 20 minutes thinking the same thing. I can't learn a damn thing from this site anymore as all the experienced ones are either gone, or rarely come here. Now we're left with 12-14 year olds trying to sound like experts by calling their 1 pet snake by it's scientific name.
> 
> God, i'm depressed!



Which means that you've been keeping herps for longer than they've been born and are in
a position to help if you feel like it.
I mean , what did you really think you'd learn on here today s.t ?


----------



## pete12 (Apr 21, 2008)

i dont think im an expert hell i dont even think im an ameture


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 21, 2008)

noob factor hehehe


----------



## Charlie (Apr 21, 2008)

Breeding seasons comming up, I often find a lot of experienced keepers get online to talk about various subjects around then, the veterans corner will also be a place of interest when it gets going.


----------



## OzExcalibur (Apr 21, 2008)

I have only been here a short while but in that time I have noticed a significant drop in post quality.

I have tried searching the forum for information and a lot of the time the first page of results is just junk.


----------



## LJ77 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think we need a grumpy old man section where all you dinosaurs can rant to your hearts content. leave the little kids alone, you have to start somewhere and the search function is not very good and you can't always find what your looking for.


----------



## beeman (Apr 21, 2008)

And they wont take adivse from those that have experience because its usally an answer that they dont like


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone help me with my spotted. I just got it 2 days ago and it hasnt eaten yet. I am really worried that its sick coz it keeps trying to bite me when I handle it.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> Glad its not only me.
> We hardly ever see posts from the real knowledgeable folk anymore, i just think it such a shame.
> 
> Seeing the same posts everyday like:
> ...



Maybe because if they reply to anyones posts to help them or have a opinion they get set abound by the sandpit Mafia.


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Can someone help me with my spotted. I just got it 2 days ago and it hasnt eaten yet. I am really worried that its sick coz it keeps trying to bite me when I handle it.



I reckon you should PM cheyne_jones for an expert answer to that question.


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Yep, i've been sitting here for the last 20 minutes thinking the same thing. I can't learn a damn thing from this site anymore as all the experienced ones are either gone, or rarely come here. Now we're left with 12-14 year olds trying to sound like experts by calling their 1 pet snake by it's scientific name.
> 
> God, i'm depressed!


i sorta agree about some of the 'experienced ones' have left or whatever you wanna call it, but dont give me this 'now we are stuck with 12- 14 yr olds thinking they are so experienced' stuff. 
*1* ofcourse we dont think we are experts, and *2* yeah we do give advice _sometimes_ (or what we know) based on what we have kept; selflessly trying to help people out. and yes, sometimes it might be wrong, but hey, its no different to what some other people are doing here. dont just blame it on us!


heres a suggestion, get a book!


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Maybe because if they reply to anyones posts to help them or have a opinion they get set abound by the sandpit Mafia.



Or people that'll tell 'em it's stupid to use a click-clack


----------



## geckodan (Apr 21, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> Maybe because if they reply to anyones posts to help them or have a opinion they get set abound by the sandpit Mafia.



Precisely, and when we stand our ground we get infractions. Its just not worth answering any more. Its not worth the hassle.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 21, 2008)

Magpie said:


> It's school holidays.



and some of the experienced ones are overseas.......


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> Which means that you've been keeping herps for longer than they've been born and are in
> a position to help if you feel like it.
> I mean , what did you really think you'd learn on here today s.t ?


 
Yes that's true, i have been keeping for many years, and if you go through all my posts since i joined in 2004 you'll find i've given out loads of good info to other herpers, but after a while you tend to get tired of answering the same questions again and again.

The last thread that interested me was hazzards Lace Monitor study thread. But before this i can't remember the last time a thread interested me, and everyday (today included) i get on here hoping for similar threads as hazzards.....threads that actually teach about the animals behaviour.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> Or people that'll tell 'em it's stupid to use a click-clack



I really don't like the long term use of plastic,
So my opinion is there stupid - others on the other hand as stated think there the best thing since slided bread.
We all have different options.

Oh and people who think click clacks are stupid - how dare they say that - lol


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Where's your generosity of spirit 'experts' ?
I've travelled all over the world for the last 25 years delivering master-classes in my area of expertise and constantly answer stupid questions --- these people are kids & in my opinion it's
better that they're asking some questions about beardies than smashing-up telephone booths
or sniffing petrol.
High horses make me sick.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2008)

all the experienced people dont need to reply, people with no knoweledge usually reply before they get the chance, like in skink IDs they call it a legless lizard when its clearly a verranaux skink and stupid stuff like that


----------



## niggz (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember hearing a good quote........"It's better to ask stupid questions than to make stupid mistakes"!


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a fine balance I think, after you have been in the herp game for a while the basic questions like _my spotted hasn't eaten for 2 days, what do I do?_ may seem a bit mundane, but hey, we all started with no knowledge and should be encouraging the younger folk by answering those sort of questions so they too can learn.

I agree, the search function should be used more by some, and I have suggested that at times, for example there's been several _show us pics of your bredli_ thread recently.

Anyway, let's not ostracize our younger enthusiasts, they're the future of this great hobby and I would rather them ask 'stupid' questions, if that's what you want to call them and as a result keep their herps in better conditions, than not to ask and have their herps suffer.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

I can see it happening that in years to come this will be a community full of un founded knowledge and no experience. I hate that thought.


----------



## itbites (Apr 21, 2008)

Seems a post count means more than actual experience these days, sometimes at the expence of common sense...

*I agree seems like the people with 100000+ posts in less than a year think they are better qualified than the "average joe" And every time you respond to a question/post with an opinion the "arm chair vets" (as another member wisely quoted) come out flaming! Also it's getting increasingly harder to find any decent posts these days... However, there is still quiet a few intelligent people around offering fantastic advice *


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> I can see it happening that in years to come this will be a community full of un founded knowledge and no experience. I hate that thought.



Why do you have that thought that you can see in years to come ?
Why wouldn't you assume that a 14 yr old asking a 'dumb' question now will be an excellent
herpetologist in 5 or 10 years time ?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

I think its good that there is a good age variation on here and its true that they are not out there smashing windows, damaging other peoples property and generally running a muck. These forums are all about advice discussions and sharing experiences on the one thing we all love....Herps. Sometimes the search feature is a bit hard to find an exact answer(unless you want to cycle through 100 threads!!) to the question you require and i see no harm in people asking a question that MAY of been answered in a post 6 months ago. If you dont like the post its not hard to read it and then exit instead of offering tongue in cheek advice.

But we shouldnt get this turned into an age debate and wether people have the right to post and offer advice. The forum is for the benefit of everyone and lately some people have been a bit harsh in replys to threads started by the younger generation who are trying to learn and gain all the knowledge they can. 

My 2c anyway.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> It's a fine balance I think, after you have been in the herp game for a while the basic questions like _my spotted hasn't eaten for 2 days, what do I do?_ may seem a bit mundane, but hey, we all started with no knowledge and should be encouraging the younger folk by answering those sort of questions so they too can learn.
> 
> I agree, the search function should be used more by some, and I have suggested that at times, for example there's been several _show us pics of your bredli_ thread recently.
> 
> Anyway, let's not ostracize our younger enthusiasts, they're the future of this great hobby and I would rather them ask 'stupid' questions, if that's what you want to call them and as a result keep their herps in better conditions, than not to ask and have their herps suffer.


 
Spot on Mrmikk well said .


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 21, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> It's a fine balance I think, after you have been in the herp game for a while the basic questions like _my spotted hasn't eaten for 2 days, what do I do?_ may seem a bit mundane, but hey, we all started with no knowledge and should be encouraging the younger folk by answering those sort of questions so they too can learn.
> 
> I agree, the search function should be used more by some, and I have suggested that at times, for example there's been several _show us pics of your bredli_ thread recently.
> 
> Anyway, let's not ostracize our younger enthusiasts, they're the future of this great hobby and I would rather them ask 'stupid' questions, if that's what you want to call them and as a result keep their herps in better conditions, than not to ask and have their herps suffer.



i fully agree with this.
i am a noob and without this site i would be lost!!
so get off your high horse, because those stupid questions are really helping. i need to know those stupid things... i dont have anyone else that i could get the answers off. if it helps me keep im snake healthy then why would you not want to give advice. when i am knowledgable i would be more than happy to answer stupid questions if it helps someone or puts their mind at ease. you veterans should be happy that you can make a difference not complaining that all these noobie questions are anoying. you are the ones that set the bench mark for us future snake keepers and how we should keep them. so if i were you i wouldnt complain when people are looking up to you and wanting to hear what you want to say!


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2008)

sweetangel said:


> so if i were you i wouldnt complain when people are looking up to you and wanting to hear what you want to say!




Its people not listening, or only taking on what they want to hear, thats the problem.

And those damn name my snake threads. :|

A field herping forum would help add some more mature content also.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 21, 2008)

No matter where you are you'll get stupid questions. I work with some of the smartest people in the world and you should see some of the questions they ask sometimes (we have secrataries with PhDs). It's doesn't mean they are stupid, they're just existing in an alternate reality at times. How they perceive things and how normal people do can be considerably different at times.

This site would be a boring old place if we waited for the "experts" to answer. When are you considered an expert, after being a site member for 1 year, 10 years, 20 years??? Some people who are relatively new members to site have decades of experience keeping herps. Does this make them experts or novices? Lack of tolerance IMO is a far less desirable trait than lack of knowledge.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 21, 2008)

the forum would be better if they changed the way it was set out, like a section called noob questions, reptle id, wild reptile photography, geckos, skinks, snake, for sale, chit chat etc. thats just my opinion tho as it would make it work much easier


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> Why do you have that thought that you can see in years to come ?
> Why wouldn't you assume that a 14 yr old asking a 'dumb' question now will be an excellent
> herpetologist in 5 or 10 years time ?


 
Just an observation really. When was the last time you saw a post from Rodger Lester on here? Those founding members just seem to not be interested anymore. I and many others can understand why.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 21, 2008)

Some 10-14yr olds no more about reptiles then some of the other older members so there not that bad. Isn't it good younger people are joining, means younger people are getting into the hobby. I was about 5 or 6 when i got interested.

Ive tried using the search before but i never get the right thing I'm looking for. Wouldn't the forum be boring if every one just used the search and didn't ask questions. Its good that people are asking questions about their reptile even if its been answered lots of times before. If you just told them to use the search they might not find the info they want and it could harm the reptile.

We probably all asked silly questions before. Some forums are NICE and say no questions a silly questions even if its been asked before.

If you dont like people posting things that have been asked before just ignore it if you dont like it.


----------



## niggz (Apr 21, 2008)

It's easy to understand why people wouldn't want to post replies or offer advice on here anymore. 

Just take the recent example of one of our most experienced and respected breeders being asked for "scientific theory" and "study results" to "prove" what he said was true. 

If the comments and opinions of one of our best, with a lifetime of experience is still questioned, why would other experienced people, or anybody, even bother?


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 21, 2008)

So True on most occasions! :shock:


----------



## Riley (Apr 21, 2008)

lol greebo


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2008)

niggz said:


> Just take the recent example of one of our most experienced and respected breeders being asked for "scientific theory" and "study results" to "prove" what he said was true.



peer review


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

Seems by using the word noob i have fired up all the younger members, didn't mean to be ageist, and i wasnt implying that its just young members.


----------



## tfor2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think some of the questions that we may deem as silly, simply comes from newbies buying snakes and not being given the correct info and in some instances no info at all. We all have to start somewhere, and i think these silly questions can be answered with sensible answers which means that at least people are trying to help them. Maybe you will find that some of them will take the advice given, as long as its not given with malice or smart alec comments.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 21, 2008)

The same old questions being asked over and over again does not bother me.... 
I'd rather someone ask the same question 100 times and get it RIGHT than to not ask at all and do something WRONG!

what does bother me on here is the following.

*Picture collectors.....*
Post pics of this, post pics of that....

*People that take GUESSES at answers! *
ive seen it many times someone asks a question and some people take a guess at the answer and its wrong!! i'd hate to imagine how many people have taken these answers on and made their herps worse for taking on board these wrong guessed answers!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

The people that are complaining and having a whinge may not know everything anyway :lol:. Just because you have a post count of 2k and have had Herps for 5 years or more some answers are opinion and let me tell you opinions are like bums everyone has one its just that some smell more than others!!! 

This came to light recently when i asked a question and was offered advice which i took, only to double check with my Breeder and mate who has sold Herps in Melb for 15yrs (and a sponsor here) who told me the opposite!!!!! :?.

So make from that what you will :shock:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

I use to love trying to answer peoples questions - but if you have a opition about something you get set on by the sandpit Mafia.

So this turns alot of people off trying to help. 

Quote"Precisely, and when we stand our ground we get infractions. Its just not worth answering any more. Its not worth the hassle".


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 21, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Can someone help me with my spotted. I just got it 2 days ago and it hasnt eaten yet. I am really worried that its sick coz it keeps trying to bite me when I handle it.


 
LOL! Yeh, i'm a newb too, however, i find there are a few veterans who will pipe up with some gems (provided, like you said, the monkeys used the search function BEFORE posting inane, answered ad nausem, questions)

Oh yeh, does it mean my _liasis fuscus_ loves me because she always tries to kiss me and hugs me very very tightly?


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley said:


> i sorta agree about some of the 'experienced ones' have left or whatever you wanna call it, but dont give me this 'now we are stuck with 12- 14 yr olds thinking they are so experienced' stuff.
> *1* ofcourse we dont think we are experts, and *2* yeah we do give advice _sometimes_ (or what we know) based on what we have kept; selflessly trying to help people out. and yes, sometimes it might be wrong, but hey, its no different to what some other people are doing here. dont just blame it on us!
> 
> 
> heres a suggestion, get a book!


Wise words from a young man...well done Buddy, that was one of the best replies to a post I have seen here in a while!! You are not necessarily targeted by the Authors original comment and if I were you, I could not have said it better!
I agree that some of the more experienced herpers have vacated the site and it's a shame, because I too, being a bit older, am still learning and want the forum to be a teaching tool, this is where I come to ASK FOR LEARNED OPINIONS AND ADVICE!, I also feel that a few more of the less experienced are voicing their opinion at the expense of the more educated, but hey, that's the internet...Maybe people can donate a bit more money to the site (not too much), to ensure the Mods proof read threads/posts before they waste the time of some people having to scroll through the uninformative 5 word replies that aren't really conjusive to the actual thread. It's a nightmare when you have an interesting thread that the only educating post is every 6th or so, on a 5 page thread...it sucks!
Hey, i'm sure the guys who Moderate the Forum are doing it on a volunteer basis, so to make the site a more informative site, it has to be "Moderated" on a continuous basis....therefore these guys need to be paid for their time, everyone has a life and I wouldn'd do it for nothing!
So kids, ask Mum & Dad to donate the 10 bucks or so to be a seller or subscriber and i'm sure this will help the site.
Anyhoo, it's a good site, but it's true Mods, it's slipping, This is an Aussie site and we have some awesome breeders and keepers of our Native Herps, I for one don't want them to leave and stop giving us advice, it's to the deterement to the hobby!
I'm lucky, I can ask questions to these people, I have this access, but the kids may not have the contacts and therefore will suffer, as Magpie said they are the future of the hobby...
I hope maybe someone in control has heard the people speak.....constructively of course!
Regards
Scott.


----------



## freakonthenet (Apr 21, 2008)

google doesn't always have the best info either....


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

imalizard said:


> Some 10-14yr olds no more about reptiles then some of the other older members so there not that bad. Isn't it good younger people are joining, means younger people are getting into the hobby. I was about 5 or 6 when i got interested.
> 
> Ive tried using the search before but i never get the right thing I'm looking for. Wouldn't the forum be boring if every one just used the search and didn't ask questions. Its good that people are asking questions about their reptile even if its been answered lots of times before. If you just told them to use the search they might not find the info they want and it could harm the reptile.
> 
> ...


 

And THIS is coming from a 12 year old..... Well hat's off to you son. Very well said.

I don't claim to be an expert, but I have had experiences that can help a newcomer, and I am more than happy to share any information. It is a shame that some people think it is their god given right to hammer anyone who comes up with a question that is "silly". I don't visit this site as much as I used to, and I certainly don't post anywhere near as much as I used to. The reason??? Because I am sick to death of seeing the same thing every time.... "do a search" ... or... "oh, let's get the popcorn"... or .. " I'll put the flame suit on".. and comments similar to these. WHY should anyone have to prepare themselves for a "flamming" just because they ask a question.. or own a snake that others don't agree with, or because they are only 14???? You want to know why people are coming here less and less???? Take a good look at the QUALITY of the responses people are receiving now... you may find the answer more easily than expected. 

I'm sure I am not the only one that feels this way. I have been the "victim" for want of a better word, of a certain group of people that make it their mission for the day, to find a target and insight an arguement. I know soooo many people that just don't come here anymore because of situations like this, and it's a shame, because a lot of these people have so much knowledge to impart to the newcomers.

School yard bullies. Remember them??? They were the "cool" ones that used to pick on the 'new' kids, or the 'nerds'. Well... this just makes me feel like I'm back in the playground.


----------



## SuperSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Being new to here myself, I hope I am not being annoying when I ask quesitons but, I'd much rather to ask somebody with reptile experience, than just to guess what I should do.

Remember alot of people just want help and that's the reason why they're on here in the first place.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> And THIS is coming from a 12 year old..... Well hat's off to you son. Very well said.
> 
> I don't claim to be an expert, but I have had experiences that can help a newcomer, and I am more than happy to share any information. It is a shame that some people think it is their god given right to hammer anyone who comes up with a question that is "silly". I don't visit this site as much as I used to, and I certainly don't post anywhere near as much as I used to. The reason??? Because I am sick to death of seeing the same thing every time.... "do a search" ... or... "oh, let's get the popcorn"... or .. " I'll put the flame suit on".. and comments similar to these. WHY should anyone have to prepare themselves for a "flamming" just because they ask a question.. or own a snake that others don't agree with, or because they are only 14???? You want to know why people are coming here less and less???? Take a good look at the QUALITY of the responses people are receiving now... you may find the answer more easily than expected.
> 
> ...



That's it in a nut shell.


----------



## reptile32 (Apr 21, 2008)

why dont you try and help some noob who ask a question than bagging them or just skip them you dont have to read all of the threads that are put on this site, and plus its footy season so the experts are probaly watching the footy


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it is great kids are trying to learn about herps regardless of their age. I think everyone should be entitled to ask questions. As there are obvisouly a huge amount of arm chair experts on this site, it shouldn't be too hard to divide the questions amongst the top order. 

I would rather a million questions about the same thing that could save the lives of herps rather than unasked questions resulting in the deaths of herps.


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 21, 2008)

There should be a smaller limit of posts for newbs. Like only 3 posts a day for the first month.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Okay.. here's a more simple way of saying what I think.

"WHAT'S HAPPEING TO APS" was the question... It is NOT newcomers. It is NOT the experienced/inexperienced debate. It is NOT the same question being asked 100 times. It is NOT young members. 

It *IS* the quality of the answers given and the attitude of the people that give these responses.


----------



## SuperSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally a woman answered. And it's the best one.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley said:


> i sorta agree about some of the 'experienced ones' have left or whatever you wanna call it, but dont give me this 'now we are stuck with 12- 14 yr olds thinking they are so experienced' stuff.
> *1* ofcourse we dont think we are experts, and *2* yeah we do give advice _sometimes_ (or what we know) based on what we have kept; selflessly trying to help people out. and yes, sometimes it might be wrong, but hey, its no different to what some other people are doing here. dont just blame it on us!
> 
> 
> heres a suggestion, get a book!


 
I agree, just becasue we are of younger generation means bugger all...just becaseu we know afew scientific names doesn't mean we think we are experts!!!

i will agree however, i can be a bit anouying wanting to see alot of peoples pics etc...but whats wronge with that? 

i also agree with Ryan, we need something else, like instead of having just "general herps" and exotics etc we should have each group of reptile, geckos, skinks, monitors dragons pythons elapids etc etc etc. it makes it easier to find what your looking for!

thats my opion!!

Luke


----------



## swaddo (Apr 21, 2008)

Repetitive "n00b" questions are a universal problem, not restricted to APS, and everyone gets sick of answering the same question over and over again. Could this be addressed with a sticky FAQ? BTW, no-one is holding a gun to your head making you read the threads 

As an aside, I wonder what some of the _old timers'_ first questions where


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

Well said... It took a few pages but maybe it has been thrashed about and people feelings are out in the open... Hey maybe we can take a step in the right direction and fix it??? 

Who knows, but i sure do enjoy this site...


----------



## urodacus_au (Apr 21, 2008)

Greebo said:


> We have had more complaints about you than any other member. Yet you are still here. And you think you have been treated harshly?



Amen brother.


----------



## shlanger (Apr 21, 2008)

What would you folk suggest?


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2008)

swaddo said:


> Repetitive "n00b" questions are a universal problem, not restricted to APS, and everyone gets sick of answering the same question over and over again. Could this be addressed with a sticky FAQ? BTW, no-one is holding a gun to your head making you read the threads
> 
> As an aside, I wonder what some of the _old timers'_ first questions where



There is a Wiki already.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 21, 2008)

Greebo said:


> We have had more complaints about you than any other member. Yet you are still here. And you think you have been treated harshly?



Hahahahaha, thats bloody hilarious. Greebo - Mod of the month!


----------



## pugsly (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey MoreliaMatt - Whats wrong with Picture Collectors!

I try and put pics up on here of animals people dont often get to see, things some people have never seen, and some of just outstanding specimens of species, what's wrong with that?



As for the 'noobs' its been the same for the time I have been here, I got bagged for giving out advice when I was a 'noob' as well, so keep ya chin up kids, APS is known for the noobs, to everyone else, there are other forums available..


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Here we go again...

My point has been proven!!!


----------



## Crush (Apr 21, 2008)

Could i just say that we live in a world that isnt secure and that people are willing to defy morals that they dont have in order to gain something in some way. This creates a need for some people to ask question that can be viewed as insultive or rude by others.
Although im not too informed on this recent event with a senior member, I think the above is something to consider when someone you are participating in a conversation with ask what seems to you a rude question.
But hey, isnt this the point of the site- so uninformed human beings can ask question in the hope that they might join in our wonderful recreation.

Crush


----------



## Crush (Apr 21, 2008)

QUOTEAs for the 'noobs' its been the same for the time I have been here, I got bagged for giving out advice when I was a 'noob' as well, so keep ya chin up kids, APS is known for the noobs, to everyone else, there are other forums available...QUOTE
Well said!


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

Greebo said:


> We have had more complaints about you than any other member. Yet you are still here. And you think you have been treated harshly?



It's nice to see you still love me Greebo
I do my best but I'm not perfect - and that's life when things don't go to plan - what can I do? If you have a idea on how I can get everything to run smoothly - PM me please I'd love to hear what you have in mind. 

I try and make enclosures at a good price so everyone can afford a nice enclosure - I don't make alot from this so why do I keep doing it and freight companys etc or some times I don't get it right.



So this makes me a bad guy then Greebo in your eyes.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 21, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> Yes that's true, i have been keeping for many years, and if you go through all my posts since i joined in 2004 you'll find i've given out loads of good info to other herpers, but after a while you tend to get tired of answering the same questions again and again.
> 
> The last thread that interested me was hazzards Lace Monitor study thread. But before this i can't remember the last time a thread interested me, and everyday (today included) i get on here hoping for similar threads as hazzards.....threads that actually teach about the animals behaviour.



Thanks serpenttongue, I did have plans to do regular updates of of this and other research projects we are conducting at the University of Western Sydney. 

Unfortunately this only highlights the need for a seperate section for these type of threads, like herping/research section. As this is not in favour i feel that these threads are wasted being lost into oblivion within a day. 

I have no problem in helping noobs, just ask Nikki of that (although your not a noob anymore) as long as they are sensible, take the time to listen and do their research. People like Nikki are what this hobby is all about even if some do find her posts annoying. I look foward to every update Nikki, keep them coming along with the questions. If they put the effort in I put a lot of effort in, it works both ways.

Cheers


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 21, 2008)

thanx crush!!!!


----------



## Retic (Apr 21, 2008)

Spot on Danny, I almost gave up posting totally because of all the hassles. Occassionally a thread comes up that interests me but rarely it seems. I'm no expert but I try and help when I can. 



geckodan said:


> Precisely, and when we stand our ground we get infractions. Its just not worth answering any more. Its not worth the hassle.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Greebo.... I am sorry if you take offense to this, as that is not my intention... but you have proven my point. You are a moderator of this site, and as such you are bound by a higher set of ethics than the general members. In my opinion, your comment to Auzilizard should have been kept to a PM not a comment in open forum. In this respect, you have insighted an arguement in open forum due to a personal attack.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> It's nice to see you still love me Greebo
> I do my best but I'm not perfect - and that's life when things don't go to plan - what can I do? If you have a idea on how I can get everything to run smoothly - PM me please I'd love to hear what you have in mind.
> 
> I try and make enclosures at a good price so everyone can afford a nice enclosure - I don't make alot from this so why do I keep doing it and freight companys etc or some times I don't get it right.
> ...


Auzlizard you make great enclosures from what i have seen at a good price but sometimes you come across as arrogant and it seems sometimes you only post to line your pocket so to speak. I dont wanna sound like i am having a go but i can back up my statement as when i first joined i posted a thread about what i was getting only to be told by you that the enclosure was crap and overpriced and i should buy yours :shock:!!!! I liked what i was getting and the price to me was reasonable and included the snake which i explained and a few other things which i dont feel i need to mention. Anyway thats just how you came across to me and first impressions last. 

It seems i am not the only one who has these thoughts. :|


----------



## Dan123 (Apr 21, 2008)

wow this is turning into big freakin brother.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

Crush said:


> But hey, isnt this the point of the site- so uninformed human beings can ask question in the hope that they might join in our wonderful recreation.
> 
> Crush


As poetic as this may sound and I do agree, The crux of the matter is people are lazy and just asking the question without looking first, is too easy! People do a search first!!!!
Maybe a section for experienced herpers maybe an answer...or as someone else suggested, an oldies forum. Not necessarily oldies, but more exoperienced herpers, who being older can afford a small donation of 20 bucks a year or so to give them access to said Forum. There are a few unbeleivably experienced breeeders who DO NOT contribute to this Forum because of the ridicule from less experienced people, who I talk with and tell me this, so it's definately something that need s addressing, if only for the benefit of the hobby and this site.
It's a tough one Mods, I don't envy you!
!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 21, 2008)

Would you like new ones to just do things and get it wronge?, im still new at all this and it has bee due to a few OLDER ones that i have learnt things! I cant believe anyone would be stupid enough to diss the up and comming herpers! way to crush them in to a new interest. Why not try to enrourage them, and yes i admit sometimes a google before a question would be easier for them but hey every one askes at least 1 stupid question in their lives. Good on all the ones who will help!!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 21, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Hey MoreliaMatt - Whats wrong with Picture Collectors!
> 
> I try and put pics up on here of animals people dont often get to see, things some people have never seen, and some of just outstanding specimens of species, what's wrong with that?



absolutely nothing, and as you know i try to put up lots of my pictures for people too! 
im just getting at the "post pics of this" threads....
i can count atleast 3 in the last week for stimmis alone!!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 21, 2008)

There is a veterans forum!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> There is a veterans forum!


 
Spot on Fay


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

boa said:


> Spot on Danny, I almost gave up posting totally because of all the hassles. Occassionally a thread comes up that interests me but rarely it seems. I'm no expert but I try and help when I can.


See, that's an example Boa didn't post for awhile...but he couldn't stay away...LOL
My oportunity to apologise to you from a comment from me on another US site, for letting a sly shot away once... I now know what you fely by that!
Sorry Bud...


----------



## Crush (Apr 21, 2008)

And this damn word Noob!
I mean some people are openly calling others ' noobs' when to me it seems incorrect.
It might sound like im being a sook and having a cry but cant we just not implie that some is not as informed as others i just creates an environment for people to become pompous and knowitalls. I mean saying someone is a noob is really quite immature in most situations.
I do understand that this is just a way of saying that you are just starting or new.


Crush


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i'm with maggie here- definately school holidays, the "nob factor" seems proportionate to the holiday/teens with extra time factor. no offence to the teens here, but the amount of threads created about subjects that have been done to death at least twice is just crazy lately.


----------



## Dan123 (Apr 21, 2008)

i just reckon a few know-it-alls who flood this forum with there bull***t should maby take a break from being mr online-genius and go tend to there one and only herp. now that would make this site better
couldent keep it in..


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Would you like new ones to just do things and get it wronge?, im still new at all this and it has bee due to a few OLDER ones that i have learnt things! I cant believe anyone would be stupid enough to diss the up and comming herpers! way to crush them in to a new interest. Why not try to enrourage them, and yes i admit sometimes a google before a question would be easier for them but hey every one askes at least 1 stupid question in their lives. Good on all the ones who will help!!!!


If your referring to my comment....Read my previous posts and judge me from that...my sentiments are justified in your post...do your research first, ie read what I said previously...you don't have to google is that the only search engine people know? There is a search function on this site and more often than not, the topic has been covered extensively, ESPECIALLY for newbie questions which flood the site unessesarily and are driving the more experienced herpers away, because it is montonous! Mods take note...
OMG....David Attenboroughs on now, maybe we should all watch and learn!!!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 21, 2008)

Probably (most likely) all the "old" serious reptile keepers HAD to learn from reading/studying books written by more experienced reptile keepers - and then learnt more by trial and error and talking to their friends that kept reptiles and possibly by becoming a member of a reptile club or herp.society.

This was in the land before internet reptile forums existed (poor ol fart me)


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 21, 2008)

what get me going is when someone asks a question and another member will answer with "sorry i dont know" FFS why even answer if you dont know !!!


----------



## cris (Apr 21, 2008)

hobbo said:


> what get me going is when someone asks a question and another member will answer with "sorry i dont know" FFS why even answer if you dont know !!!



I dont know why ppl do that, perhaps someone else will be able to answer :?


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 21, 2008)

pmsl


----------



## Neyho (Apr 21, 2008)

All you 'newby bashers' have short memories. Or is it that you have always known so much about herps, and have never had to ask 'dumb' questions? The reason I will never join a herp society again is because the same division exists there too. The 'know alls' and the people who love reptiles, are interested in them, and want to learn about them. Unfotunately, they unlike you haven't somehow always known so much. I only hope that when they attain your lofty, cloud frequented heights of knowledge, they will remember where they've come from, and preach the good word to others who want to learn about their beloved animals. Be part of the solution, not the perveived problem, and publish articles on websites, chatrooms, and magazines. Why the us and them mentality? Get over yourselves.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

Neyho said:


> All you 'newby bashers' have short memories. Or is it that you have always known so much about herps, and have never had to ask 'dumb' questions? The reason I will never join a herp society again is because the same division exists there too. The 'know alls' and the people who love reptiles, are interested in them, and want to learn about them. Unfotunately, they unlike you haven't somehow always known so much. I only hope that when they attain your lofty, cloud frequented heights of knowledge, they will remember where they've come from, and preach the good word to others who want to learn about their beloved animals. Be part of the solution, not the perveived problem, and publish articles on websites, chatrooms, and magazines. Why the us and them mentality? Get over yourselves.


Well all I can say, is your not doing yourself or argument/debate any justice!!!!
Mate, read the posts. I think the consensus here is the lack of research undertaken prior to posting and the premature posts that are clogging the site with ill-informed and non-conjusive information!
You seem an intellegent person...I won't stoop to your level, but you are that "type of person" that is contributing to the "us & them" mentality with a comment and I quote: "get over yourselves" LOL


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 21, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> There is a veterans forum!


 
Here! Here!

Could it be that the Veterans have forgotten this forum? 

As a noob myself, I often go to the Veterans forum to browse some comments by experienced herpers... but there doesn't seem to be alot of information there. 

As for the pics.... I think pics are great! They can be great teaching aides, they help identify species, and there's nothing like a good diamond/portmac debate (lol). 

Maybe if the nastiness and the witch hunt aspect (as per alley pup's - sick python post) was removed it would be a great site once more. 

I remember the welcoming I received when I first wandered into the CHAT! lol, some people were not very nice indeed! 

Atleast people aren't complaining about all the spelling and grammatical errors! (I have seen that on another herp site - and I didn't ever go back)


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

And you've just proved my point about the "school yard bullies". Now you have resorted to name calling! You are a very intelligent, grown up, young boy aren't you.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

Australis said:


> Its people not listening, or only taking on what they want to hear, thats the problem.
> 
> And those damn name my snake threads. :|
> 
> A field herping forum would help add some more mature content also.



Dear super experianced and only herp oriented members. 
What are you doing in this forum.
Chit chat is forum for all people not only for herp enthusiasts.
There are some people who are not interested in herps at all and using this forum.
This forum is to discuss all the daily think. Just chitchating and fun. 
it was created for this purpose.

Pleeeease go to serious herp section and enjoy only herp talk.
You have to learn how to use this site.

you are simply in wrong forum.


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2008)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> And you've just proved my point about the "school yard bullies". Now you have resorted to name calling! You are a very intelligent grown up young girl aren't you.



LOL @ Girl.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

rebeccalg said:


> Here! Here!
> 
> Could it be that the Veterans have forgotten this forum?
> 
> ...


The veterans forum is only new Rebecca i am sure with time it will be a wealth of information Like many other areas here.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> No matter where you are you'll get stupid questions. I work with some of the smartest people in the world and you should see some of the questions they ask sometimes (we have secrataries with PhDs). It's doesn't mean they are stupid, they're just existing in an alternate reality at times. How they perceive things and how normal people do can be considerably different at times.
> 
> This site would be a boring old place if we waited for the "experts" to answer. When are you considered an expert, after being a site member for 1 year, 10 years, 20 years??? Some people who are relatively new members to site have decades of experience keeping herps. Does this make them experts or novices? Lack of tolerance IMO is a far less desirable trait than lack of knowledge.



You said exactly what I thinking. Thank you


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 21, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Dear super experianced and only herp oriented members.
> What are you doing in this forum.
> Chit chat is forum for all people not only for herp enthusiasts.
> There are some people who are not interested in herps at all and using this forum.
> ...


HHMMMM, your right and a slap acrross the face was all that was needed!
I'm always up for a debate, but as you said wrong thread...It was the topic that sucked me in...honest...LOL
Bye for know, David awaits...
Love you all.....


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> I use to love trying to answer peoples questions - but if you have a opition about something you get set on by the sandpit Mafia.
> 
> So this turns alot of people off trying to help.
> 
> Quote"Precisely, and when we stand our ground we get infractions. Its just not worth answering any more. Its not worth the hassle".



Well some times is good to look at your self first, and control the way how you answer the questions. I know that you feel sorry for your self little because of recent infraction, but answers to questions can be handled with out hurting other people feelings. There is always way to answer politely and communicate friendly. fighting and pushing your point to strongly is not the best way to get friends.


----------



## Australis (Apr 21, 2008)

Slateman said:


> Dear super experianced and only herp oriented members.
> What are you doing in this forum.
> Chit chat is forum for all people not only for herp enthusiasts.
> There are some people who are not interested in herps at all and using this forum.
> ...



Why quote me...? i didnt make any reference for or against "Chit Chat"...


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't necessarily think the problem lies with newbies asking repetitive questions - as it has already been pointed out it's not hard to just skip past the threads you aren't interested in. If there was a problem I'd say it's in the way people who really do have experience (which obviously can't be guaranteed by length of membership, spelling and grammar or number of posts) are ignored, argued with and even abused by people who either don't have a clue or have some personal agenda. 

In the past I've been reduced to hysterical gales of laughter when watching people who I know have decades of experience being told they've no idea what they're talking about based on the fact that they'd made a spelling error, didn't use capital letters or hadn't posted much. Not because I thought that the person shooting them down was right, but because I found it hilarious that from behind their computer screen, armed with the bare minimum of knowledge they had thought they had the right to be completely dismissive of a total stranger. I stopped laughing the day I realised that everytime I found a posts by people I knew had a wealth of experience behind them there would inevitably follow one....or two....or scores of posts full of flawed logic, inane dribble or downright vicious vitriol all aimed at trying to shoot down a piece of solid advice.

Let the 12 year old kids out there ask all the questions they want, the sad thing isn't that they're asking the same thing in 50 different ways - it's that there's no way of guaranteeing that they'll be given (or listen to) decent advice.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

shlanger said:


> What would you folk suggest?



Learn how to use this site properly. 
All is here. Learn what forum to use and what forum suit to your interest.
Use search option, this site have such a large archive. most of your answers are there.
Come to chitchat forum to have fun and not to discuss scientific dilemmas.:shock:


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 21, 2008)

Theres a side of the arguemant that seems to over-looked.... heres the herpes version of events...

For starters, alot of the noob questions would be easily answered with relatively minimal research, although rather than put the effort in, they put the pseudo research and sponge for basic answers from other who put the yards in. But thats just the first wave.... so then you unknowingly walk into the ambush phase... you answer the question, giving the information you have put years into gaining, for no benefit of your own, only to be swamped by posts of mis-information from dozens of users who saw a pic of a reptile once, and are in the process of deciding to get one of there own. The person whom originally asked the question, then goes with the majority and ingores the few morsels of correct information in favour of the masses.... and the circle perpetuates itself.

I am in no way an expert, learning in this game is never-ending. Every now and then I skip the effort of jousting the noobs in a thread and pm the poster directly, although in most cases the effort of correcting the misinformed posts in the thread can be extremely tedious. Dealing with the look at my snake threads and such isnt that much of a chore, although I am slightly annoyed when the threads of substance are burried under the barrage.... but this is the way of the forum, and needs to be accepted.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Well actually, I think the Staff of every forum have the right to voice their opinion. But as a staff member, there are certain ways to conduct oneself. Take a look at how Slateman responded to the same post... he responed in a manner in which a staff member should respond. I know full well the responsibilities of a moderator, and I know how difficult it can be at times.... but there is and always will be a level of conduct that a staff member should uphold.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

Auzlizardking said:


> It's nice to see you still love me Greebo
> I do my best but I'm not perfect - and that's life when things don't go to plan - what can I do? If you have a idea on how I can get everything to run smoothly - PM me please I'd love to hear what you have in mind.
> 
> I try and make enclosures at a good price so everyone can afford a nice enclosure - I don't make alot from this so why do I keep doing it and freight companys etc or some times I don't get it right.
> ...



It is really not nice to twist somebody post to this.
Grebo newer said that you are bad guy.
he simply said that you have no reason to complain that you are badly done by moderators.
I agree with him fully. We always defended you in past when you had problems, and you have lot of them in past. 

No wander after reading this post.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 21, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> *People that take GUESSES at answers! *
> ive seen it many times someone asks a question and some people take a guess at the answer and its wrong!! i'd hate to imagine how many people have taken these answers on and made their herps worse for taking on board these wrong guessed answers!


 
I agree, I have no problem with the done to death questions - as long as they are learning. 
It is the instant "experts" who have just got their first snake/beardie whatever, answering other new people's questions incorrectly - that is far more damaging :shock:
Then they jump down experienced people's throats when they give correct advise and point out that they are in fact incorrect. 
A thread involving geckodan comes to mind for one - he would be one of the most knowledgeable people on here yet noobs nay-say him lol


----------



## rebeccalg (Apr 21, 2008)

Chappy said:


> The veterans forum is only new Rebecca i am sure with time it will be a wealth of information Like many other areas here.


 

I realise its a new forum, but there are still only 6 threads on it. And aside from one new post (today) the posts were all started more than two weeks ago. 

I'm big on research, I have read alot more threads than I have posted. I think having a dedicated forum to veterans will be a great reference once all 'Ye Olde Wind Breakers' start posting ( [lol] and I am not name calling.... its a direct quote)!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2008)

rebeccalg said:


> I realise its a new forum, but there are still only 6 threads on it. And aside from one new post (today) the posts were all started more than two weeks ago.
> 
> I'm big on research, I have read alot more threads than I have posted. I think having a dedicated forum to veterans will be a great reference once all 'Ye Olde Wind Breakers' start posting ( [lol] and I am not name calling.... its a direct quote)!


LOL :lol::lol:


----------



## Neyho (Apr 21, 2008)

No Southside Morelia,
if you take your own advice, and read the original post on this thread, the subject is lack of experienced herps and overabundance of 'noobs'. My comment wasn't aimed at anyone in particular, I think that knowledge and experience is only good if and when it's passed on to those who will at least take it and apply to there own situation often with modifications/adaptations. In other words experiment. I won't be patronising and condescending like you were to me. 40 years ago when I first started, all I could do was ask lots of questions. When we pay a lot of money for something we love, and have waited a long time for, we a paranoid about doing something wrong! I suggest you spend the next lot of money, not on a herp, but on some perspective.


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

Well that was a good cleansing little family debate eh ? 

And I guess the answer to "what's happening to APS" is that there's a whole lotta people
that log on to it and have an opinion & essentially care about it........group hug


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> Well that was a good cleansing little family debate eh ?
> 
> And I guess the answer to "what's happening to APS" is that there's a whole lotta people
> that log on to it and have an opinion & essentially care about it........group hug


 
Agreed, I know i have taken alot out of this little debate.


----------



## Retic (Apr 21, 2008)

No problem at all 



Southside Morelia said:


> See, that's an example Boa didn't post for awhile...but he couldn't stay away...LOL
> My oportunity to apologise to you from a comment from me on another US site, for letting a sly shot away once... I now know what you fely by that!
> Sorry Bud...


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks itbites.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> group hug



I'm not hugging Auzlizardking!!! 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## itbites (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thats cool.. I've copped a bit myself  don't let it deter you from the intelligent, experienced, nice members *


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2008)

ihaveherps said:


> so then you unknowingly walk into the ambush phase... you answer the question, giving the information you have put years into gaining, for no benefit of your own, only to be swamped by posts of mis-information from dozens of users who saw a pic of a reptile once, and are in the process of deciding to get one of there own. The person whom originally asked the question, then goes with the majority and ingores the few morsels of correct information in favour of the masses.... and the circle perpetuates itself.



Exactly. The amount of times you see solid advice being passed over for something that's just plain rubbish is amazing. 

Person 1 says, my snake keeps getting out of it's cage, help?!

Person 2 says, try checking for any gaps.

Person 3 says don't worry mate, leave out a bowl of milk and she'll be apples. The snake will always come back as they're attracted to the scent of milk.

Person 2 says....mate....:-|

Person 1 says I've checked athe enclosure over and over again. The only gaps there are half an inch maximum and the snake's three quarters of an inch in diameter...can't be getting out that way!

Person 2 says are you kidding?

Person 3 says ignore this unit who can't use proper punctuation and listen to me. I've made 40,000 posts and I've had one chldren's python for 6 months. 

At which point person 4 pipes up because he wants person3 to buy a snake off him, person 5 had a fight once with person 2 over the price of eggs and can't let go, and person 6 who hasn't got a clue but can say baa with the best of them all join in a lovely chorus of obviously there's no problem with the cage we've never clapped eyes on, and everyone knows snakes love milk.

Person 1 then thanks all for their experience except for person 2 as obviously they're just feeling argumentative and want to buck the system, and places a dish of milk next to the open cage door in case the snake wanders out during the night again.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahaha Kersten, you're so young to be so cynical.
Oh wait, that probably really happened :red:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2008)

You know what they say Magpie, 30 is the new 70 ;-)


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep, been there too itbites.. this has nothing on the big picture.  It is nice to see that there are still some grown ups amongst us.


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I'm not hugging Auzlizardking!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



now That is gold.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 21, 2008)

if the noobs simply listened first instead of offering wrong answers to questions then the quality of information on APS would go up a long way. I just dont get the mentality of the people who have to answer every single thread with crap. All it does is dilute the real information, proliferate misinformation, and piss off anyone willing to offer the correct answers and experience based opinions.


----------



## Troy K. (Apr 21, 2008)

Kersten said:


> Exactly. The amount of times you see solid advice being passed over for something that's just plain rubbish is amazing.
> 
> Person 1 says, my snake keeps getting out of it's cage, help?!
> 
> ...



The cat walks into the room in the middle of the night to lap up the dish of milk, finds and kills the snake and the next day the snake is put to rest and person 1 gets to get back on here saying my cat killed my snake.


----------



## Aslan (Apr 21, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> if the noobs simply listened first instead of offering wrong answers to questions then the quality of information on APS would go up a long way. I just dont get the mentality of the people who have to answer every single thread with crap. All it does is dilute the real information, proliferate misinformation, and piss off anyone willing to offer the correct answers and experience based opinions.


 
Bingo...


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 21, 2008)

falconboy said:


> I'm not hugging Auzlizardking!!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



Baby you know you want me


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> if the noobs simply listened first instead of offering wrong answers to questions then the quality of information on APS would go up a long way. I just dont get the mentality of the people who have to answer every single thread with crap. All it does is dilute the real information, proliferate misinformation, and piss off anyone willing to offer the correct answers and experience based opinions.



Some of the younger ones possibly post so much because they're fixed into the constant texting
mentality , & posting on here almost becomes the same thing.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 21, 2008)

natrix said:


> Some of the younger ones possibly post so much because they're fixed into the constant texting
> mentality , & posting on here almost becomes the same thing.



Never thought of it that way, you probably hit the nail on the head. We older - and not necessarily wiser people - have to keep up with the times. My wife does exactly the same. Always on the phone texting her friends. I ask her why she doesn't just call them and she just shrugs her shoulders and continues texting.

I read somewhere that people are getting more intelligent every generation. Perhaps it is us oldies that need to be taught


----------



## Jason (Apr 21, 2008)

i know what you's are saying. alot of the truely knowledable members are being abit quite at the moment. there are alot of un knowlegable members with very little experience voicing there opinions and i think this is ok, along as they mention the level of experiance they have and how they learnt it. i see alot of old school members on here stil (by that i mean active members for the last few yrs) but they tend to be alittle less interactive. dont blame them, it gets to the point where you feel that your constantly answering the same questions evry week! the search function on this site is great and unfortunatly not used frequently enough for basic questions.
love breeding season is coming though will give the more knowledgable breeders things to talk about....


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 21, 2008)

the younger ones may like to txt but that doesnt excuse them from posting incorrect info.
If you dont know the answer then dont guess.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 21, 2008)

I will happily admit I am new to the wonderful world of reptiles. I am not new to animals in general though. I am also new to computers, but not to the world. I ask questions & get shot down or I don't get answered. Too many people here THINK they know & don't & spend too much time making others [ or trying to ] feel stupid. And there are a lot of sheep who follow cos they think they should or cos they perceive the same few know everything [ which they clearly don't!]. How are we, the "noobs' going to learn if we don't ask the 'stupid" questions? And a suggestion to all you " knowledgeable" ones.....instead of playing the "I'm better than you ' crap, help us instead so that we stop asking those dumb questions. Stop the bitchiness..it does nothing for the impression it gives others, quite the opposite, we may be noobs but some of the people on here are clearly ignorant! And credit where due, there are some fantastic people on here whose opinion I, for one value, and strangely enough PM me with advice cos they don't need to put on the big show. You know who you are & consider yourselves hugged!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 21, 2008)

Southside Morelia said:


> If your referring to my comment....Read my previous posts and judge me from that...my sentiments are justified in your post...do your research first, ie read what I said previously...you don't have to google is that the only search engine people know? There is a search function on this site and more often than not, the topic has been covered extensively, ESPECIALLY for newbie questions which flood the site unessesarily and are driving the more experienced herpers away, because it is montonous! Mods take note...
> OMG....David Attenboroughs on now, maybe we should all watch and learn!!!!


 
Yeah what ever! i wasnt even talking to you(just in general) but hey take it as you please. I understand your(and others) point of view just try and have a bit of patience with the youngsters! I love it if im corrected when im wronge or if other ways may be mentioned to me about something im doing often it makes it easier thats how we learn! i think its amazing that kids are even getting in to reptiles, I for one will encourage them. So does that mean i should never come to you for help then? hahahah bye


----------



## natrix (Apr 21, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> Never thought of it that way, you probably hit the nail on the head. We older - and not necessarily wiser people - have to keep up with the times. My wife does exactly the same. Always on the phone texting her friends. I ask her why she doesn't just call them and she just shrugs her shoulders and continues texting.
> 
> I read somewhere that people are getting more intelligent every generation. Perhaps it is us oldies that need to be taught



Yea , I'm in my 40's & don't quite get the constant texting thing . I don't know about generations getting more intelligent , but I think actual communication has gone a bit backwards , despite
there probably being more of it.


----------



## bcurko (Apr 21, 2008)

I accept im a noob and willing to learn. But may i suggest certain parts of the site be mentioned to new members threads. Like Linking Them back to the Wiki and then closing the thread rather then allowing for it to full up with spam i dont by any means condone us to abuse new members because of their lack of using the search tool. We all have to start somewhere but maybe we should make a sticky outlining To use the SEARCH function. 

Cheers bcurko


----------



## Slateman (Apr 21, 2008)

I am closing this chitchat topic. 
It is repeating it self and there is no use to read same things again.

Some people are bit unsocial also and I have enough of moderating and deleting posts.

All this is not fun anymore.


----------

